# Comcast Sports Nets to become NBC branded



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Well it looks like the NBC brand will be replacing the Comcast brand on the"CSN" networks. Still some confusion as to the actual names but you may see it become "NBC Sportsnetwork Chicago" etc. Seems a bit confusing to me if Versus does become NBC Sportsnetwork. I guess we'll know more and see more over the next few months.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

sum_random_dork said:


> Well it looks like the NBC brand will be replacing the Comcast brand on the"CSN" networks. Still some confusion as to the actual names but you may see it become "NBC Sportsnetwork Chicago" etc. Seems a bit confusing to me if Versus does become NBC Sportsnetwork. I guess we'll know more and see more over the next few months.


How will fox take the NBC name on CSNBA that they own 25% of.

Also how will this work for Chicago with all the WGN ties to the teams that own 80% of CSN Chicago and may not to have the NBC name.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> How will fox take the NBC name on CSNBA that they own 25% of.
> 
> Also how will this work for Chicago with all the WGN ties to the teams that own 80% of CSN Chicago and may not to have the NBC name.


I guess time will tell. Or they will all turn into ROOT Sports channels hahah


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I assume this will have no effect whatsoever on "NBC Sports Philly" being added to D*.


----------



## baruman (Oct 5, 2009)

Assuming that this will not affect Charter/Comcast Sports Southeast. When will these changes take effect?


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know but for some reason the NBC & Comcast merger looked like a bad idea.


----------

